# How often do you upgrade your cell phone?



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Since the cell phone companies make us sign a 2 year contract, I try to make my phone last the entire term. It's never made it...ever.

Inevitably the battery always goes bad about 6 months early for starters. Then when you bring it in, they always tell me how "ancient" the phone is. My usual objection that "*You* are the ones who insist on a 2 year contract" falls on deaf ears.

I've got a BB tour, and all of a sudden the thing won't hold a charge for more than a couple hours. I'm not due for an upgrade for a few months. I bought a new battery and it's doing the same thing.

Since the accident, upgrading is not something that was too high on my priority list, but it seems they've got me again.

Anyway, I'm wondering if others have experienced the same "coincidence"? Any advice?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just take it in and create a scene when they are busy. Seems to work for me.....

Log on and buy one off craigslist until your contract is over. I have done so.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never upgraded in the past 7 years. I still am using my Motorola i315.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Every phone I've had has lasted the duration of the contract.

With the exception of the one my dog just ate. 

I am now using the old one I just upgraded from, it is still in perfest working order.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I carry the protection plan...


and I use it:thumbsup:.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I usually last the 2 years. However with Sprint, you can get an upgrade sooner...sometimes. My last phone broke...er...I broke my last phone so the 2 years didn't apply. 

But I am noticing technology is making phones obsolete quickly. My last phone was an Android. It came with version 1.5 and was quickly updated to 2.1. However, they are not updating the phone beyond that. What good is a smart phone that you cannot have the latest software on? I understand sometimes the software cannot run on old hardware but why create a phone in the first place that has a short hardware shelf life?

My latest phone has much better hardware yet the manufacturer is stalling any upgrades. I'm on 2.1 and 2.3 is the latest. They have stalled the 2.2 upgrade for almost 4 months. So just when I'm getting 2.2, it's already outdated. :furious:

It's all a scam. You're doomed no matter what you do!


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

As soon as they let me. About every 20 months.

Or when it dies from some job site related incident. Usually too much dust, or a cracked screen. ooops.

Did you know there's a secret sticker internally that changes color when a phone gets wet. That way they don't have to honor the warranty.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm low tec---Motorola flip phone----It has out lived the 2 years---

I do miss the old Nokias they had the best sound---Mike---


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had my Blackberry since atleast May 2008 (oldest email). I had it for two weeks when I cracked the corner plastic, I ordered an Otterbox case for it...not one problem since. The battery used to last 3 days with moderate use when new now it is down to 2 days max. It never gets turned off, except the occasional battery pull when it doesnt seem to be working right. 

I am thinking of changing to an android of some type... I like how they are Google friendly.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> I carry the protection plan...
> 
> 
> and I use it:thumbsup:.


I've got the insurance too. The deductible is $89. At that point it's not that much more to just upgrade. What a scam.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Teoli said:


> Did you know there's a secret sticker internally that changes color when a phone gets wet. That way they don't have to honor the warranty.


Yes they pointed that out, and it did have the little red line. The only problem with that is the phone never got wet.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

assets444 said:


> The battery used to last 3 days with moderate use when new now it is down to 2 days max.


Same here. I would charge it every other day or so even with heavy use. In a matter of a week it went from that to only lasting 3-4 hours even with NO use.:sad:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I dropped the insurance years ago---Complete rip off---Between the deductible---the little 'wet detector'

and the "Well,the insurance is not from Verizon,it's an independent company. You need to mail the phone to them and they will either fix it or replace it. That will take about 3 weeks."

What an outrage. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
'


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> "Well,the insurance is not from Verizon,it's an independent company. You need to mail the phone to them and they will either fix it or replace it. That will take about 3 weeks."
> 
> What an outrage. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> '


Been there too with this phone. It was a couple weeks old and one of the keys fell off. Same thing as you said. They had to ship it. It seems that the store should have a few in stock for these types of things.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Same here. I would charge it every other day or so even with heavy use. In a matter of a week it went from that to only lasting 3-4 hours even with NO use.:sad:


I'm not familiar with the BB OS but can there be something running in the background that hasn't been previously? GPS? Bluetooth?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I'm not familiar with the BB OS but can there be something running in the background that hasn't been previously? GPS? Bluetooth?


I don't think so. I've done the soft reboot several times. (Unless some things just start up on their own)


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

The light in the phone is what sucks the battery dry. I had a talk with a service guy for my BB last year and he told me that. It's not serviceable from what I remember of the conversation. This spring has a ton of new phones coming out so don't jump on anything too quick.:thumbsup:

I'm planning on smashing my BB with my 24" pipe wrench when I switch over to 100% Android/google technology sometime this summer.

BB's were at one time the best phone available for business people but RIM has really lost touch with recent innovations and the competition has made leaps and bounds.

I think I might buy the Motorola tablet as well as a Samsung phone but time will tell. I'm hooked on Google products honestly.

Mike


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I don't think so. I've done the soft reboot several times. (Unless some things just start up on their own)


Hold the alt button and press return...a screen will pop up and show you what apps are running in the background, some have to run, others do not. If you leave bluetooth running it kills the battery quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes after a month. Im hard on phones. Never get the newest coolest just get the smartphone thats on sale. Ive never had a phone last more than 9 months. Usually a winter takes one out. Ive never ungraded just to upgrade.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

RS look into uscellular you can upgrade every 6-12 months depending on cost of the new phone. Also insurance is $50 no questions asked they hand you a new phone right then. Used it twice with my last phone.

Cole


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't want to jinx myself. but I upgrade every two years, the phone is still in working order, and I have yet to destroy one early. I upgraded to the cool phone about 6 months ago. I never used a phone for anything other than calls before that. Now I can do it all. I have to admit though, when I got it I was afraid I would mess it up. It has proved pretty durable though. I am not a service guy so I do not have to have mine at my side 24/7. Anymore, unless I know a call is coming, I usually leave it in the truck and check on it once or twice a day.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

mikeswoods said:


> I do miss the old Nokias they had the best sound---Mike---


I miss them too. I dropped mine 2-4 stories and sometimes it landed on concrete. Find all the pieces, stick them back together and it lit right up. 4-5 years out of it, duct tape and all.

My GZone is going fine after 2 years. Never saw aneed to upgrade. It rings on incoming calls and I can call out. I have my laptop if I want to post/text anything. Nice sized keyboard with 17" screen.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

As needed


----------



## All-Craft (Sep 23, 2010)

only if it breaks or I lose one.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I took the technical advice from "Assets444" above and found that Google Maps was indeed running in the background.

It's holding a charge all day now. Thanks to everyone for the advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I took the technical advice from "Assets444" above and found that Google Maps was indeed running in the background.
> 
> It's holding a charge all day now. Thanks to everyone for the advice.:thumbsup:


I called that too :clap:

On my Android, I regularly check to make sure unwanted stuff isn't running. Had no idea how to do that on a BB, though.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I called that too :clap:


I know, I am trying to conserve my thanks button.:laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I usually last the 2 years. However with Sprint, you can get an upgrade sooner...sometimes. My last phone broke...er...I broke my last phone so the 2 years didn't apply.
> 
> But I am noticing technology is making phones obsolete quickly. My last phone was an Android. It came with version 1.5 and was quickly updated to 2.1. However, they are not updating the phone beyond that. What good is a smart phone that you cannot have the latest software on? I understand sometimes the software cannot run on old hardware but why create a phone in the first place that has a short hardware shelf life?
> 
> ...


You could always ROOT and ROM if you wanted to. It's a PITA though....


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I took the technical advice from "Assets444" above and found that Google Maps was indeed running in the background.
> 
> It's holding a charge all day now. Thanks to everyone for the advice.:thumbsup:


I found that if I use the return key to exit out of apps it keeps them from running in the background:thumbsup:


----------

